

Tom Mitchell on machine learning and creating an ML dept at CMU (video) - henning
http://videolectures.net/mlas06_mitchell_itm/

======
the_real_r2d2
Great news for the community. I imagine that the Mitchell had the same
arguments against as Computer Science had 50 years ago. This is the link of
the paper that he wrote as the argument of why Machine Learning is a
discipline of science.

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~tom/pubs/MachineLearning.pdf>

Also, his book about machine learning is a good start for graduates that are
diving in the field.

